# Refurbished DSLRs



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2014)

Have any of you purchased a refurbished DSLR before, and if so was it a good purchase or bad experience? There's some great deals on some of these cameras but the word "refurbished" concerns me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2014)

Never bought a refurb camera but have had good luck from other gadgets - they are usually checked over much better than an assembly line new product.  If it has a good warranty I'd give it a try.

Looks like you lost a bet.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Silver... Mind sharing some of the deals you are finding?


----------



## rip18 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have never personally bought a refurbished camera (though I know that both Nikon & Canon sell them).  Most of those come with a warranty, which makes it more appealing than just buying a used camera.  I wouldn't be scared of a refurbished camera directly from the manufacturer or one of their licensed dealers.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 28, 2014)

I've bought referbed lens ,NO problems at all .From reading many post over the years about the subject I would buy name brand referbs without any worries.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Never bought a refurb camera but have had good luck from other gadgets - they are usually checked over much better than an assembly line new product.  If it has a good warranty I'd give it a try.
> 
> Looks like you lost a bet.



I agree about a refurb being thoroughly checked over. Also, no lost bet. Just one of many honoring one of our fallen GON brothers. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=821148 I have lost a bet or 2 in the past, though. 



FootLongDawg said:


> Silver... Mind sharing some of the deals you are finding?



Bud, I was getting some awesome discounted prices less than a week ago. Prices have since shot back up. The one I was looking at is currently out of stock. Keep an eye out here http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/ as prices may change at any time. Simply browse for refurbished cameras and lenses. Nikon, Sony, and most other camera manufacturers sell refurbished items on their site as well. So have a look there too if interested.

Thanks everyone. Been busy and totally forgot I posted this thread.


----------



## Panthers65 (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought a refurbed D7100 for the wife around this time last year. Came from Rakuten and they were running a great deal on them, like <$850 delivered. Anyway, it came in, and I checked the lens count, it'd only taken like 30 pictures. She's been using it steady ever since. We just got back from Disney World and had another 1800 pics to download so she could start going through them.

Also bought a refurbed Nikon 110AW Waterproof camera because it came with a free version of Adobe LightRoom. Figured it'd be a good little camera to toss in the tackle box/boat and snap pics. It's not a DSLR, but it came very similar, doesn't look like it'd ever been touched before. 

I check slickdeals.net every day for camera/lens deals. You can make a deal alert and it will email you, kind of like a thread notification. (ie, make a deal alert for "nikon" and every time a thread is made that has "nikon" in the title, it will send you an email. All the lenses I've bought because of that makes for an expensive hobby...


----------

